# Rod Length



## Mr. Fahrenheit (Jul 8, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the differences are between a shorter (maybe 6'6) and longer (7' and up) are? is one more sensitive? easier to handle? also any suggestions of a nice baitcaster reel relativeley cheap? under 100 dollars? thanks guys


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 9, 2012)

I have both. I like prefer shorter pole for jigging. Longer pole for slip bobbers.
I do not think either is more sensitive. it more depends on quality and action of pole you choose. Chose right action for size of lures and line you are going to use.

The longer pole I think I can cast alittle farther, however there is more string exposed and catches wind more thus having less sensitivity and control. Longer pole does work better for slip bobbers it gets bobber farther from boat and feel has better hook set using in that application.

Here is web site I believe explains it well.
https://www.thundermistfishingtips.com/what-is-the-significance-of-different-fishing-rod-lengths


----------



## redbug (Jul 10, 2012)

with a shorter rod you tend to be more accurate with your casting and with a longer rod you can pick up more line during the hook set and get the fish out of the cover great for when flipping a jig or Carolina rigging 
As far as a cheap baitcasting reel under $100 good luck you will get many suggestions i am sure but you will be disappointed when trying to learn how to cast them
i would suggest that you save the money until you can afford to get a higher end reel around 150 it will be worth the weight.
if you do a search on here you will see countless reports stating that .... i purchased a cheap bait caster and couldnt cast it with out tangles so i stopped using it and went back to spinning then i bought a higher end reel and wow what a difference. these reports are on this site.
high end doesnt matter all the time but in a baitcaster it makes a huge difference 
good luck hope this helps


----------



## nimmor (Jul 16, 2012)

Several rods are now manufactured in in between sizes. My favorite is the 6'9". It is kind of in between. I can make acurate cast but still have the extra length for a farther cast.


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 16, 2012)

I prefer 6'6" over 7' rods - but I fish with my rod tip down most times, with crankbaits, spinner baits, worms, etc. A 7' rod drags the water too much for me, it is nicer for carolina rigging though.


----------



## xbacksideslider (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm in California where many of our deep reservoirs have clear, high visibilty water. Light line and light tackle often are called for. Spinning beats bait caster when you're drop shotting or trying to throw small light baits a long way from your boat. A longer rod helps do that too.

If I take that little bit more care in setting up my cast with the 7 ft rod, the accuracy is there.

Another thing to consider with the long rod though is the extra danger in your backcast, how long your boat is, and catching your partner or their gear.

I like my 7ft 6in baitcasting rig for bigger/heavier cranks, jigs, swim baits and umbrella rigs but I have to be careful on the back swing.


----------



## 200racing (Jul 19, 2012)

if i had to walk in tomorrow and pay full retail for a bc reel it would be between the shimano caius and the academy house brand h2o express mettle with 10 bearing for $50.

if i were smart with my money i would for a labor day sale and hope either the shimano citica or basspro pro qualifier fell in my budget.

also keep a eye on tackle warehouse as they have free shipping 0n orders ^$50s and they do %20 off sales several times a year.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 21, 2012)

xbacksideslider said:


> I'm in California where many of our deep reservoirs have clear, high visibilty water. Light line and light tackle often are called for. Spinning beats bait caster when you're drop shotting or trying to throw small light baits a long way from your boat. A longer rod helps do that too.
> 
> If I take that little bit more care in setting up my cast with the 7 ft rod, the accuracy is there.
> 
> ...



The day I stopped loving my brother was the day he sank three treble hooks right inside my left thigh wayy too close to my manhood.

Ive never fished with him on a flat top boat again, but I did get to keep the Abu Garcia ambassador because he wasnt gonna cut it and I was hollering too much to care about carrying the rod into the ER. The nurses sure did get a laugh! If y'all would like I'll post that o'l monster of a bait, I kept it as a trophy for my tackle box.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 22, 2012)

I LOVE the Abu Garcia Pro Max combo.


----------



## wihil (Jul 24, 2012)

I've standardized all my rods at 7', even my trolling rods. They're just easier to handle in a smaller boat, and I'm not doing a lot of casting in tight environments. I wanted to go a little longer with the trolling rods, but most rod lockers max out at 7' rods (unless you've got a fancy/long boat with a larger locker). Long enough to get where I want, but not too long to be in the way. 

Of course I say that, and just tonight I purchased a finesse jig rod that was 6' 10" - close enough to 7' for me.

For a baitcaster under 100 - my choice would be a Lews Speedspool. I'm watching like a hawk for an end of season deal to snatch one up for a rod that's just hanging out...


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Nov 18, 2012)

Three good reels under $100 are the BPS Extreme,BPS Pro qualifier, and the Quantum KVD signiture series.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 18, 2012)

Lews, only reel Imo, i buy the 129.00 ones. Perfect fit for me.


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 20, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> xbacksideslider said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in California where many of our deep reservoirs have clear, high visibilty water. Light line and light tackle often are called for. Spinning beats bait caster when you're drop shotting or trying to throw small light baits a long way from your boat. A longer rod helps do that too.
> ...



what did you do with the ambassaduer???? you can get a 5500 c3 or 5600c4 for around a hundred bucks and you will not be disappointed, dollar for dollar ambassaduer's can not be beat!! plus theres a bazillion models to choose from if you wanna spend more than 100$ and like said above rod length advantages depend on your presentation,bait,lure,weather etc... thats why im probally not the only one who has a few dozen rods that takes their fishing very seriously...


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 29, 2012)

I fish from an inflatable pontoon/cataraft alot (i.e. my butt is about 5" off the water) and a 6'8" is as short as I care to use. This transfers well to longer casts from my tin in a river that can be gin clear.

I just ordered a 7' MHX HM-MB843 Mag Bass Rod Blank from Mud Hole. I'll post pics after I've built it.


----------



## Rjennings (Dec 29, 2012)

im mainly a bass fisherman and heres what i have learned about rods diffrent sizes, and diffrent stiffness...if your fishing plastic baits, like texas rig carolina rig worms etc, its good to have 6 6 to a 7 foot medium heavy rod and a relatively quick ratio reel, 6:4:1 reels are a happy medium, and will serve the purpose to anything your throw pretty much. Medium heavy rod allows you to set the hook better when worm fishing and you dont have too much bend or flex.. Top water fishing, such as flukes, pop rs, zara spooks etc i like a 6 3-6 foot 6 medium fast rod, i use a 6 3 skeet reese, 6 4 cashion medium fast, and a kistler 6 6 medium fast for topwater baits, and a faster 7:1:1 ratio reel, on top water when ur working the lure, its jerk, pause, jerk jerk, pause and this creates alot of slack in the line, when you get a strike, the fast gear ratio reel helps get the line in quicker to set the hook!
Crankbaits i use a 7 ft medium lews rod with a slower ratio 5:4:1 reel, crankbaits u need a "flimsy" rod with a lil bend in it to allow the fish to take the bait and ur not ripping the treble hooks out and away from them...stretch, bend, then set the hook, make sense? I havent fished much with swimbaits, but some of these things are huge and alot of people prefer 7 4 7 6 heavy rods..Again, its all personal preference but this is kinda a guide line to bass fishing rods and info i have learned over the years...Heres a diagram describing the diffrent "speeds" of rods.


----------

